# tally mark



## Vicsande

como traducirian al español "tally mark"?
To make a tally mark on a chart. 
Thanks


----------



## Philippa

Vicsande said:
			
		

> como traducirian al español "tally mark"?
> To make a tally mark on a chart.
> Thanks



Hola Vicsande!
De nuestro diccionario:
tally II n Com cuenta to keep a tally of, llevar la cuenta de 
tally *mark* - ¿quizás huella de la cuenta?  

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Vicsande

hey thanks!

Vicky


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa is a brave lady to have taken a guess at this.  I have no idea.  I just want to note that in American English, we wouldn't say tally mark.  What would we say?
That depends on the type of chart.  If it's a graph, we might say 'a point' or 'set of coordinates'.  If it is some other type of chart, perhaps we would simply say 'mark' or 'entry'.  Tally is more a British usage, although it is understood here, especially in the sense of a count.

Saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Vicsande

You have been more than clear. 

Thanks a million. I translated it as "marca" (mark in English)


----------



## cristóbal

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Philippa is a brave lady to have taken a guess at this.  I have no idea.  I just want to note that in American English, we wouldn't say tally mark.  What would we say?
> That depends on the type of chart.  If it's a graph, we might say 'a point' or 'set of coordinates'.  If it is some other type of chart, perhaps we would simply say 'mark' or 'entry'.  Tally is more a British usage, although it is understood here, especially in the sense of a count.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchufléte



I disagree... I use "tally mark"...  Maybe I'm just weird... I'm starting to come to that realization  (or is it REALISATION!!!! OH NO!!!).


----------



## Amardeep

If we take points to mean the same as tally marks, I guess you could get away with something like marcar o anotar puntos.


----------



## Vicsande

hey thanks


----------



## Aserolf

cuchuflete said:


> Philippa is a brave lady to have taken a guess at this. I have no idea. I just want to note that in American English, we wouldn't say tally mark. What would we say?
> That depends on the type of chart. If it's a graph, we might say 'a point' or 'set of coordinates'. If it is some other type of chart, perhaps we would simply say 'mark' or 'entry'. Tally is more a British usage, although it is understood here, especially in the sense of a count.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchufléte


I have to say that I disagree with Cuchuflete. I do translations for a (American) School District and teachers use these words quite often. In fact, I am translating a class newsletter and I need your help. I always have difficult to find the right word:
This week we began to work with different types of graphs. We used *tally marks*, we made pictographs which use picture to show data, and we created some bar graphs in which the lenght of the bars records the data.
Mi intento:
Esta semana comenzamos a trabajar con diferentes tipos de gráficas. Usamos *marcas*? *puntos*? *coordenadas*?, hicimos pictogramas que utilizan dibujos para mostrar datos y creamos algunas gráficas de barras en las cuales la longitud de las barras registra los datos.
¡¡Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias!!


----------



## Mirlo

Mi humilde opinión:
Usando *rayitas para llevar la cuenta, *ya que 'marcas' "puntos" y "coordenadas" se pueden definir como otras muchas cosas.
Espero te ayude,
saludos,


----------



## Aserolf

Mirlo said:


> Mi humilde opinión:
> Usando *rayitas para llevar la cuenta, *ya que 'marcas' "puntos" y "coordenadas" se pueden definir como otras muchas cosas.
> Espero te ayude,
> saludos,


¡MIL GRACIAS *Mirlo*! Solo para complementar quise agregar esta imagen, para ver si los demas foreros saben de algun término para referirse a estas "rayitas" (yo la verdad no sé si tienen un nombre en español). ¡Si alguien lo sabe, por favor le ruego que me lo haga saber!:
*Tally Mark*:


----------



## Aserolf

Perdonen que sea tan insistente pero, alguien sabe cómo se les dice a estas rayitas en español, acaso tienen un nombre??
Si lo saben, por favor, díganmelo.
¡¡De antemano, mil gracias!!


----------



## mariachiloco

A tally mark is different from a point.  As one of the entries in the forum showed the marks that you might make on a chalkboard.  A tally keeps track of how many times something has happened during a period of time.  Once that period of time is up, the marks are counted, or tallied, up.  En español se podría decir "tachar" creo.


----------



## Aserolf

Gracias Mariachiloco, por eso adjunté unas imagenes en el post #11, para ver si alguien sabe si tienen un nombre un español.


----------



## Metztli

Estoy de acuerdo con mariachiloco, tallied up es 'tachado'... las rayitas son marcas y cada 5 marcas se tachan llll.


----------



## Aserolf

Entonces *Tally Mark* es TACHA o RAYA o MARCA??


----------



## Mirlo

Aserolf said:


> Gracias Mariachiloco, por eso adjunté unas imagenes en el post #11, para ver si alguien sabe si tienen un nombre un español.


Si te ayuda aqui esta el significado e tachar (la palabra que 'Mariachiloco' puso)
tachar
*Cruzar*con unalínea lo escrito,


----------



## Aserolf

Es que si entiendo *tachar* como verbo, pero cómo lo acoplo a un sustantivo y que me de la idea de poner rayitas y luego tacharlas ? 
Como esto:
*llll*


----------



## Mirlo

Aserolf said:


> Entonces *Tally Mark* es TACHA o RAYA o MARCA??


Yo no usaria "tacha" 
En Mexico se conoce a la dorga "extasis" como "tacha".
Artículo:
El MDMA o éxtasis, mejor conocido como “*tacha*” en nuestro país...

Aunque podrías decir "tachar las rayitas"
Saludos,


----------



## lineaadicional

Cuando jugábamos al _gato_ mi papá hacía las cuentas de esa manera (como en la imagen adjunta) y él les llamaba *pentadores. *Quizá no sirva de mucho, es algo muy local.


----------



## Metztli

Aserolf said:


> Entonces *Tally Mark* es TACHA o RAYA o MARCA??


 
Aserolf, dame la oración completa... y ya acá la construimos.

Mirlo tiene razón, tacha se asocia con el éxtasis, el ex, asi que yo sugeriría marca... o sea "tachar las marcas" se oye bien.

Pero si me das la oración como es, va a estar mas fácil.


----------



## Mirlo

Metztli said:


> Aserolf, dame la oración completa... y ya acá la construimos.
> 
> Mirlo tiene razón, tacha se asocia con el éxtasis, el ex, asi que yo sugeriría marca... o sea "tachar las marcas" se oye bien.
> 
> Pero si me das la oración como es, va a estar mas fácil.


 
'Metztli' creo que esta es la oración:
This week we began to work with different types of graphs. We used *tally marks*, we made pictographs which use picture to show data, and we created some bar graphs in which the lenght of the bars records the data.


----------



## Metztli

Mirlo said:


> 'Metztli' creo que esta es la oración:
> This week we began to work with different types of graphs. We used *tally marks*, we made pictographs which use picture to show data, and we created some bar graphs in which the lenght of the bars records the data.


 
Yo diría "Esta semana empezamos a trabajar con diferentes tipos de gráficas. Usamos esas donde vas tachando rayitas/rayas/marcas; pictográficas que llevan fotografías para ilustrar los datos y creamos algunas gráficas de barra, donde el largo de la barra determina los datos registrados".

Cómo ves? Te suena bien? 

Espero haberte ayudado!  Si no, pues sigamos preguntando... 

Salud!


----------



## Aserolf

¡Sí, me parece bien *Metztli*!
¡¡Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus sugerencias!!
Buscaba un sustantivo, como el que nuestr@ amig@ *lineaadicional* nos ofreció (post #20): *PENTADORES*, pero me parece que debe ser un regionalismo, pues investigué y no encontré nada más sobre esta palabra.
Creo que no hay un término específico y la traducción la deberé de adaptar al contexto, como el que me sugirió Mitztli, donde usaré *tachar rayitas*.
¡¡SALUDOS Y MIL GRACIAS!!


----------



## David

A US school teacher having asked me about "tally mark", I consulted the forum. It seems to me that Cuchuflete is describing the points on a graph, nothing like a 1-2-3-4-slash (the slash is properly called a "tally") system of recording a count so clearly portrayed in Aserolf's post Nº 11 above. I also think it is waaaaay off the mark to say that _tally_ is strictly a British usage: to tally, for to count up, and to use tally marks to record a count, are _extremely_ frequent usages in the US, without even mentioning their vogue in the modern teach of arithmetic.

You have to feel sorry for teachers in US "bilingual" programs forced to rely on the "Spanish textbooks" so widely published by McGraw Hill and others in the US. They are usually written in a kind of pidgin-Spanish, excessively literal translations of the tortured phrases invented by pedagogues using the lingo of the moment for mathematical "facts," or "shapes," or whatnot, that just do not fit into Spanish, which should be written in the kind of simple, direct, fluent Spanish that will help immigrants absorb _the material_ in their native language, not confuse them with gibberish that adds to the burden of learning English and the subject matter, the _unnecessary_ burden of trying to understand a concept "explained" in a dreadfully written "Spanish" textbook and further butchered by a well-meaning, but _not very_ "bilingual" teacher.

But getting back to the subject at hand for _tally_, as used by elementary school teachers for arithmetic classes in bilingual programs:

*I believe that I will recommend to my teacher friend "rayita" for the first four stokes, and then a "tachita"--imply the crossing out of tachar--for the diagonal stroke.*

¡c/s!


----------



## Mirlo

Reitero para nosotros "tally marks" son tachas, "tachar" es el verbo.
en un contexto en el cual se este hablando de cosas escolares u otras no creo que haya confusión.

Saludos,

(Hola Metztli, saludos para ti también)


----------



## Metztli

Hi David! 

I'd be very careful with the tacha/tachita

As we said before... it is better to use tache or tachecito (little tally mark) as the word Tacha and Tachita have a drug connotation.

Best! 

(Hola Mirlo... que milagro!)


----------



## Dani California

En España comunmente se diria "contar con palitos" para traducir tally mark; tachar palitos o tachar rayitas tambien se entenderia perfectamente aca, sin tener las connotaciones que puso de relieve Metztli.
Saludos.

PD Perdon por la falta de acentos, ajena a mi voluntad.


----------



## marinaab

In American English, it's perfectly acceptable to say "tally marks".  It just generally refers to the straight lines that we use to keep score sometimes (look at the image the aserolf posted) instead of using actual numbers.  
...but it's totally acceptable in American English!  No worries!


----------



## Flora77

I also disagree.  In the Everyday Math series (U. Chicago school math program), the term "tally marks" is used in the context of a kindergarten-level data graph lesson where one of the goals is to have the students practice counting by 5, since typically tally marks appear in groups of 5.


----------



## sal62

Lo de pentadores está bueno porque son cinco los tantos
Por acá se usa el tanteo (de tantear) para anotar grupos de a cinco puntos (o tantos) en algunos juegos de naipes, formando un cuadrado con una diagonal= 5 puntos
Las rayitas (tally mark) aparecen en las historietas cuando el personaje cuenta los días para salir de la cárcel.
Saludos.


----------



## Monickv76

Coincido totalmente con Mirlo. *Rayitas para llevar la cuenta* fue lo único que se me ha ocurrido para 'tally marks'. Gracias!


----------



## schizoid

Hola a todos,

*Tally marks = marcas de conteo*
To make a tally mark on a graph = Colocar una marca de conteo en un cuadro/una tabla.
_Tally marks_ are used to count or keep score. Each | mark equals 1. After there are four | marks, a \ mark crosses _through_ them.

Rayitas para llevar la cuenta también es perfectamente entendible.


----------



## La Onetti

Yo lo he traducido como "marcas de conteo" (como sustantivo) para material de matemáticas. "Contar con rayitas" o "contar con palitos", aunque es más informal, también creo que se entiende muy bien.


----------



## Kaxgufen

cuchuflete said:


> I just want to note that in American English, we wouldn't say tally mark.


Come Mr tally man tally me banana, creo que lo cantaba Harry Belafonte


----------



## catrina

Sí, en Wikipedia les llaman marcas de conteo y hay muchas


----------

